# Yet another first fattie



## connerna (Jul 8, 2008)

First fattie, fresh jalapeños, minced garlic, onions, cheese and a dash of my pulled pork rub.




















My setup (note the separate chamber to pre-burn my wood in.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 8, 2008)

looks Great! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 8, 2008)

those sure are purdy! and mmmm a touch of heat to drool drool! inside out abt!!!!!


----------



## babyback (Jul 8, 2008)

Jalapeno/Cheese Fatty! I gotta try that...


----------



## connerna (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments....I loved the fattie and plan on making many many more!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Jap FATTIES rock!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great yumm, yumm, I've yet to try a fattie think I see one in the near future


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, yeah! That's the way to go! More heat AND vitamin C!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 11, 2008)

looks great and I like the pre-burn set up


----------



## cman95 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice fatty. Nice setup.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 11, 2008)

Good looking fatty and very nice smoking set up; from that angle it looks like a great windbreak pending wind direction !!!


----------



## erain (Jul 11, 2008)

first fatties???? looks likeyou got it down pretty good. great job!!!


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like you've got it all figured out...great work!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 12, 2008)

that looks delicious.  Also give me an idea.  I have been working on some ABT's and why not put all the ABT ingredients inside the fatty.  I mad some Chorizo, cream cheese, corn bread mix and montorey Jack Cheese ABT's at work yesterday, I think it would turn out great.  Will mix it up and get hubby to smoke it and let you know how it turns out


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet fatty.  I'll bet it took some beers to fight the fire.  Nice job.


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

Great looking fatties...........................Good job..................


----------



## backdraft (Jul 12, 2008)

Where did you score the pre-burn wood unit and what model is it?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## connerna (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome reply (everyone)!

As for the pre-burn unit....it was a cheap smoker/grill I bought when I was living in my apartment. Bought it knowing it would not work well as a real smoker (not enough room) but would work as a grill and then a pre-burn unit once I got my house. Have used it as a pre-burn unit/hobo fire barrel for almost 6 years now. For the life of me I can not think of the name of the unit (no name on it anywhere)....all I know is I bought it from walmart about 6 or 7 years ago and have not seen them sense.


----------



## connerna (Aug 2, 2008)

I was digging through some stuff and found the manual for my pre-burn unit. Its from a company call T-Bone Grill http://tbonegrills.com/ I can't find anything about them or the model I have but they are the ones that make it....just wanted to share with those that asked what it was.


----------



## ldroszel (Aug 9, 2008)

When you gonna invite me over for one of those fatties?  I'll bring the Fat Tire.  :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great. Nice setup with the pre burn.


----------

